# need help with side marker bulbs...



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

i recently changed my side markers and i know that the stock bulb is 3.8 wattage T10..but there were none like that and i the person i spoke to told me 5 watts would be just fine..now would my fuse blow? cuz im planning on changing all side marker lights. ive done the rear side markers and im planning on doing the same to the front. the bulbs are 5 watts. do you think it would be allright?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be alright. Your only risk is that you may burn the side markers.

I have had 5 watts for over a 1 1/2 years with no problems, but have read of others having problems.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> It should be alright. Your only risk is that you may burn the side markers.
> 
> I have had 5 watts for over a 1 1/2 years with no problems, but have read of others having problems.



thanks for your reply..


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

pathfound1 said:


> thanks for your reply..


No sweat anytime. What else you doin to your ride?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*well...*



LatinMax said:


> No sweat anytime. What else you doin to your ride?



theres a couple of things i want to do. But nothing to the point where its just gonna mess up my engine. im thinkin bout doing intake, catback exhaust, new headers, and maybee a performance chip ( contemplating on that one). but thats it for now. i mean i gotta be able to burn these freakin 3.5 2003-04 altimas. peeple think i gotta 2003 or sumthing with 255 hp lol they scared shit less when i pull up on them. they dont even bother. but with everything im thinkin about doing. i think my hp should be up to about atleast 272hp.
wut u think? any suggestion? oh yea i reallie want to convert ma front grille to the 2003 grille. looks maddddd nicee.....those chrome plated lookin grille.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

pathfound1 said:


> theres a couple of things i want to do. But nothing to the point where its just gonna mess up my engine. im thinkin bout doing intake, catback exhaust, new headers, and maybee a performance chip ( contemplating on that one). but thats it for now. i mean i gotta be able to burn these freakin 3.5 2003-04 altimas. peeple think i gotta 2003 or sumthing with 255 hp lol they scared shit less when i pull up on them. they dont even bother. but with everything im thinkin about doing. i think my hp should be up to about atleast 272hp.
> wut u think? any suggestion? oh yea i reallie want to convert ma front grille to the 2003 grille. looks maddddd nicee.....those chrome plated lookin grille.


What year is your max?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

LatinMax said:


> What year is your max?


2000. i reallie like ur body kit.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

pathfound1 said:


> 2000. i reallie like ur body kit.


Well I will have pics up soon and we will probably make it were all you have to do is bolt it on and if you want order it with your factory paint code (we will send it to you already painted and eveything.

We are thinking 
$1000 ready to paint and install
$1500 already painted and ready to install
$???? (don't know the price yet) but carbin fiber looking on the outside gel coat of the kit. Still playing with this. Black/grey CB look, white/silver CB look, and white/gold CB look.

All kits when you buy them you have to do some modding to get it to fit so well, We ar hoping to eliminate that step for you.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Example: make order of body kit with your paint code. Pay. Recieve Box. Remove factory front & back bumpers. Install new bumpers and side skirts. Done!


----------

